# Video Screen position calibration on PC/projector



## InTheater (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello everyone :

I am jumping in the world of Home cinemas with a projector, mobile canvas (screen) and a laptop, I am finding difficult to adjust the projected picture into the canvas, even more when I have a mobile canvas, and I like to have the freedom to move around the set up (different room, friends house...)

and searching, then I found that :: (( search in google for "Automatic Projector Calibration with Embedded Light Sensors", I am new here and I can not add links, or in "hackaday.com/2007/11/15/automatic-projector-calibration/" ))

that is amazing, but no reference to the software used or similar

of course it would be enough (even better) if the software get calibrated with four "clicks" instead of the sensors

anything like that for the rest of the humans ??

(running windows XP on a Lenovo laptop with Nvidia Quadro FX 570M, projector Benq, and canvas 16:9)


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply but did you get this resolved?


----------



## InTheater (Feb 23, 2009)

Not really, just a manual process of moving back and forth the canvas and the projector ...


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What exactly are you trying to do? Calibrate the pj? Or are you looking for a simple way to set up the pj and the screen? I assume you're always moving them, right?


----------

